
Show HN: Frups: Find a Group to Hangout With - akashrmjain
https://frups.in
======
akashrmjain
For people who shifted cities, travel on business frequently, or work
remotely; give this product a shot, especially if its getting difficult to
resume the social you! Get connected to people in small groups, people who
share your context. Hangout in person.

